# LFTS 10-24!!!



## Dynrat

Ieatshrooms said:


> First glance...main frame 10. Great mass


That’s a brute. Congrats shrooms!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpmaster

I'm in and optimistic. Same stand I saw nada in last night. Squirrels are keeping me on my toes! Wind is almost non-existent but occasionally kicks up with some variable diction to it... Good luck and shoot straight! Gorgeous morning for this!


----------



## November Sunrise

This morning’s view.


----------



## BOTTOM THUMPER

Flight of the arrow said:


> Back at the truck......I’m so mad at myself, good thing it didn’t hit the ground to hard because of all the branches it F N bounced off of. But I did get lucky because the sight barely got tangled with the barbed wire fence before it flipped around to the ground.....is it to early for a beer ?
> Flight


It’s 5 o’clock somewhere


----------



## Bucman

And the deer are moving!


----------



## lil bluegill

6 does so far. Don’t know how long I’ll last feet are cold wasn’t expecting to wade this morning


----------



## caj33

Ieatshrooms said:


> First glance...main frame 10. Great mass


That's a great buck!! Congrats!!


----------



## deepwoods

Very nice buck shrooms! Congrats.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MichiFishy

Anybody else see the meteor shower this morning as they were walking out? 


Nothing but Blue Jays so far but I expect it to pick up around ten, sitting downwind, between bedding.


----------



## fishgod

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Out in Ottawa county today. Waterfowlers sure are tearing them up on the river. Nothing yet but it’s a beautiful morning to be out!


Wonder how far you are from me? I can hear all the blasting in the State Land marsh near Spoonville.
Great morning to hunt. Dry and calm here.
Congrats to ieatshrooms. Nice buck.

Sent from my Life One X3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426

Nada so far. Cold front must have them hunkered down. Or they are still out in the corn


----------



## Big CC

MichiFishy said:


> Anybody else see the meteor shower this morning as they were walking out?
> 
> 
> Nothing but Blue Jays so far but I expect it to pick up around ten, sitting downwind, between bedding.


I saw a streak in the sky and wondered if anyone else did, or if my eyes were deceiving me. Pretty cool!!


----------



## dewy6068

Anyone know why I can only see about half of the pictures posted from my iPhone using the MS app?

Congrats Shrooms, wish I could see your pic though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Go Lions!!!!

Great buck Shrooms!!!


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Ieatshrooms said:


> First glance...main frame 10. Great mass


Awesome, Congrats on a great buck !
Flight


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

fishgod said:


> Wonder how far you are from me? I can hear all the blasting in the State Land marsh near Spoonville.
> Great morning to hunt. Dry and calm here.
> Congrats to ieatshrooms. Nice buck.
> 
> Sent from my Life One X3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I’m quite a ways east of Spoonville. Creek is so high and flowing so hard I’ll be surprised if I hear any moving near the bedding area. It’s incredibly loud this morning. Made for an interesting walk in today.


----------



## Thomas F

Ieatshrooms said:


> First glance...main frame 10. Great mass


Nice one. Congrats


----------



## Go Lions!!!!

Sorry for the bad luck for some of you state land hunters...but here is a dandy public buck my nephew got last night!


----------



## bigbucks160

Ieatshrooms said:


> First glance...main frame 10. Great mass


Congats!! Nice buck!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA

Little 6 so far. Beautiful morning, but now I need my shades!


----------



## Big Tuna

It is on ! Passed on this one this morning. His right side is pretty busted up. He was slowly walking behind a lone doe.


----------



## ArrowFlinger

One time I did cal in and told them I was not coming in because I had a case of Buck Fever


johnhunter247 said:


> Sometimes you just got to get the flu! If your being patient and only hunting the best conditions today is one of those days! Not trying to rub it in or anything! Good luck at work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREEPOP

tom_the_chemist said:


> Shot my first buck with a bow in over a decade. Arrow was a pass through with blood on it. Found the blood trail but am waiting. Deer ran about fifty yards. Then stopped and started walking away. Drove the twenty minutes home to change and get my boys and see how my griffon does tracking.
> 
> Pretty nervous about tracking it. Hope it was a good shot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Give it 2 hrs min before starting


----------



## bowhunter426

tom_the_chemist said:


> Shot my first buck with a bow in over a decade. Arrow was a pass through with blood on it. Found the blood trail but am waiting. Deer ran about fifty yards. Then stopped and started walking away. Drove the twenty minutes home to change and get my boys and see how my griffon does tracking.
> 
> Pretty nervous about tracking it. Hope it was a good shot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Congrats. Give him some time. Sounds like a possible liver hit.

I am calling it. Neighboring property owner is on the property line cutting wood


----------



## sparky18181

Big CC said:


> I saw a streak in the sky and wondered if anyone else did, or if my eyes were deceiving me. Pretty cool!!


That was just the update being flown in to the MS site


----------



## Swampdog467

I 


dewy6068 said:


> Anyone know why I can only see about half of the pictures posted from my iPhone using the MS app?
> 
> Congrats Shrooms, wish I could see your pic though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I don't know why but I have the same problem. Have to open it in a browser then I can see almost all the pics. But for some reason my keyboard screws up in the browser and I go back to the app. Frustrating at times. Did the update ever happen?


----------



## November Sunrise

tom_the_chemist said:


> Shot my first buck with a bow in over a decade. Arrow was a pass through with blood on it. Found the blood trail but am waiting. Deer ran about fifty yards. Then stopped and started walking away. Drove the twenty minutes home to change and get my boys and see how my griffon does tracking.
> 
> Pretty nervous about tracking it. Hope it was a good shot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Running 50 yards and then walking would indicate that it’s very unlikely that you got both lungs or heart. If at all possible give him at least 4 hours before beginning to track.


----------



## Fissshh On!

Ieatshrooms said:


> First glance...main frame 10. Great mass


What a beauty! Don’t see many that nice in a season of hunting. Congrats!


----------



## tom_the_chemist

November Sunrise said:


> Running 50 yards and then walking would indicate that it’s very unlikely that you got both lungs or heart. If at all possible give him at least 4 hours before beginning to track.


That is going to be hard, but it is better than the alternative of no recovery.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard

Ieatshrooms said:


> First glance...main frame 10. Great mass


CONGRATS!


----------



## Sam22

Ieatshrooms said:


> First glance...main frame 10. Great mass


Heck of a buck!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LabtechLewis

I'm out on a ridge at BRA. Can see water, cattails, shrubs, cherries, oaks, pines and squirrels. Usually action is early here, so I'm starting to fade. But you never know. Zero deer so far.


----------



## WMU05

Ieatshrooms said:


> First glance...main frame 10. Great mass


Boom! Good job!


----------



## Dynrat

Had a big bodied fork pass through. He just slowly wandered past. With all kinds of shot opportunities it was hard deciding not to take what would have been my first buck with archery equipment, but I gave him the pass hoping that in a couple years he’ll come visit again. 

I did put the crossbow scope on him and line it up a few times just to get a feel for getting the new crossbow set in a popup blind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam22

tom_the_chemist said:


> Shot my first buck with a bow in over a decade. Arrow was a pass through with blood on it. Found the blood trail but am waiting. Deer ran about fifty yards. Then stopped and started walking away. Drove the twenty minutes home to change and get my boys and see how my griffon does tracking.
> 
> Pretty nervous about tracking it. Hope it was a good shot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Heck yes Tom!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Archer

Congrats on the awesome buck Shrooms! Tom, not sure where you hit but could be a gut shot. If so back out for at least 6 hours.
No sightings for me yet..
<----<<<


----------



## Swampdog467

Had one buck sneak through behind me only about 10 yds but couldn't get a shot. Probably nicest buck I have seen here while hunting, which isn't saying a lot, lol. I would have shot him though. Tried to call him back but no luck. Plenty of squirrels now, fox, gray and black

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BucksandDucks

6 so far, 2 bucks, 1 decent. All in range but him of course


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter

Im positive this spot will produce for me...just not convinced this morning will be when. No deer yet, going to give until 10 and head in.


----------



## Big Tuna

Grizzly Adams said:


> What do you use to take the pic? Cool pic btw.


My phone. I zoomed in a little is why it looks fuzzy and it was 7:55 this morning. Here's a pic of him not zoomed.


----------



## M.Schmitz87

Best season of my life. Shortest too. Got another 8 this morning. 
20 yard shot, looked pretty good. I saw him go down. 30 min later I walked up to him and he started moving again. Had to give him a follow up shot. He expired right after. 
I'm blessed to have had the opportunity to shoot two bucks this year and tag out early. 
Good luck to everyone out there!


----------



## bilili_3

Federal land in Greenbush. 2 does and a yearling. Saw a big guy here last weekend to far out... Gonna sit till 10 then check out a scrape I saw mid-week and find a tree to set up in by it.


----------



## Skibum

tom_the_chemist said:


> That is going to be hard, but it is better than the alternative of no recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Patience is a virtue. You have all day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## paragonrun

going to call it at 10 here in Huron county. All activity over by 8. Shooter ran in front of my daughter but out of range.


----------



## Trap Star




----------



## Skibum

Couple of does with youngsters. Absolutely gorgeous morning in the woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Radar420

Just did a bit of blind calling and had a spike show up


----------



## Fissshh On!

Today’s my birthday, never shot a buck on my birthday but maybe that will change today. Wife took me and the boy out for a great dinner Thursday so I could go hunting this weekend, what a good woman! Here in Tuscola, saw deer driving up but none on stand, only a few turkeys. This is usually a better evening spot. Good luck to all!


----------



## deepwoods

Be patient Tom it is nice and cool and it won't get any less dead waiting.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Joe Archer

Just took a leak and did a doe bleat. Fingers crossed now.... instead of my legs...
<----<<<


----------



## Maple_Ridge

Fissshh On! said:


> Today’s my birthday, never shot a buck on my birthday but maybe that will change today. Wife took me and the boy out for a great dinner Thursday so I could go hunting this weekend, what a good woman! Here in Tuscola, saw deer driving up but none on stand, only a few turkeys. This is usually a better evening spot. Good luck to all!
> View attachment 592223



Happy birthday to you!! I had never taken a buck on my birthday until last season. It CAN happen! Not my biggest buck but a blessing!


----------



## T Brown




----------



## old graybeard

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Best season of my life. Shortest too. Got another 8 this morning.
> 20 yard shot, looked pretty good. I saw him go down. 30 min later I walked up to him and he started moving again. Had to give him a follow up shot. He expired right after.
> I'm blessed to have had the opportunity to shoot two bucks this year and tag out early.
> Good luck to everyone out there!
> View attachment 592209


Congrats! I would go crazy in the next 2 weeks without a tag.


----------



## Waif

T Brown said:


> View attachment 592235
> View attachment 592239


And here we have a very patient hunter...
Congrats on the opportunity!


----------



## old graybeard

Just spotted this next to me. It didn't look like that yesterday.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

"Big Tuna" said:


> View attachment 592205
> 
> My phone. I zoomed in a little is why it looks fuzzy and it was 7:55 this morning. Here's a pic of him not zoomed.
> View attachment 592205


Gotcha. I figured maybe people were using a go pro style cam or something nowadays.


----------



## dewy6068

T Brown said:


> View attachment 592235
> View attachment 592239


Wow! You must have some giants around if you are passing bucks like that! 

Nice pass! I’m just not sure I’d be able to pass one like that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Dish7

T Brown said:


> View attachment 592235
> View attachment 592239


Nice pass!


----------



## ArrowFlinger

4 doe and 4 bucks so far this morning


----------



## BucksandDucks

12 deer so far 5 bucks. Couple decent ones


----------



## LabtechLewis

Just saw a spikehorn, but it vanished just as fast. Maybe I was dreaming...


----------



## Bowhunt

tom_the_chemist said:


> Been a little over 4 hours. Just leaving my house. It will take 20 minutes to get back to property. Also, going to proactively talk to a neighbor in case I need permission to track there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Four hours is the minimum in my opinion for deer shot back. Still use the sign to determine next steps. If your arrow smells foul, you need to wait much longer. Time is your friend, despite your anxiousness to get started. Trust me, I just recovered a deer yesterday that was still alive 17 hours after the shot.


----------



## BucksandDucks

For those of that sit all day, these are awesome


----------



## Tryin2

tom_the_chemist said:


> Been a little over 4 hours. Just leaving my house. It will take 20 minutes to get back to property. Also, going to proactively talk to a neighbor in case I need permission to track there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good luck dont forget to carry your bow incase hes not dead ....better to have it n not need it than not have it and need it


----------



## sparky18181

vsmorgantown said:


> I am for the afternoon hunt this is some bulls***! I’m gonna take some rough sawn 1x and splint it up. The family needs to eat the dark winters nearly upon us.


I ve seen it done


----------



## sparky18181

BucksandDucks said:


> For those of that sit all day, these are awesome
> View attachment 592309


And some may need this for an all day sit


----------



## Craves

vsmorgantown said:


> I am for the afternoon hunt this is some bulls***! I’m gonna take some rough sawn 1x and splint it up. The family needs to eat the dark winters nearly upon us.


Just do what Fred Trost did back in the day!


----------



## gatorman841

Great am I seen 14 , only 2 were small bucks. My old man seen 7 bucks and 3 does and stuck this guy.


----------



## Whopper 24

Congrats to all who were successful this morning. I will be out this evening, GL to all!


----------



## BucksandDucks

sparky18181 said:


> And some may need this for an all day sit
> View attachment 592313


I take imodium in the morning before I am going to sit in a tree all day


----------



## John Hine

In for the afternoon. Private land apple/pear orchard. Very few apples left on trees but lotsa brown pears still hanging on tight.


----------



## John Hine

That was quick! Big doe just stood right up & knocked the last 3 apples out of my tree, she’s goin after pears now too! Cracking me up!! She’s got a trophy button buck as a son also! At least 1” knobs!!


----------



## bowhunter426

Live from the seat of my boat. To nice out to be hunting


----------



## Macs13

Well, I had to go to my FIFTH spot to find a location without a truck already there. Oi vey. Aren't these guys supposed to be on quarantine or something. Lmao. I had seen ZERO deer hunters this year and I've been out a ton. Damned nice weather. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Due51

Beautiful morning. Ideal in every way.

Got to the property at 8. Glassed for 30 minutes as I looked for sign. Found some rubs, set up a camera, then made it into my stand. Rattled and grunted, and 20 minutes later this guy feeds his way to my stand. He catches my wind and runs 30 yards but I give a mouth call to get him to stop.

He steps from behind a tree and is broadside at 30. I let it fly. He bucks but only takes a couple steps before walking away. I thought I missed but as I watch through my binos, I see him take wonky step and knew I got him. The shot was a little far back but after another 10 steps or so, I see him stumble and topple over. He didn't go 20 (to quote Rut Daniels).


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

Due51 said:


> Beautiful morning. Ideal in every way.
> 
> Got to the property at 8. Glassed for 30 minutes as I looked for sign. Found some rubs, set up a camera, then made it into my stand. Rattled and grunted, and 20 minutes later this guy feeds his way to my stand. He catches my wind and runs 30 yards but I give a mouth call to get him to stop.
> 
> He steps from behind a tree and is broadside at 30. I let it fly. He bucks but only takes a couple steps before walking away. I thought I missed but as I watch through my binos, I see him take wonky step and knew I got him. The shot was a little far back but after another 10 steps or so, I see him stumble and topple over. He didn't go 20 (to quote Rut Daniels).


Well done!!!


----------



## Spike Country

Short blood trail, easy find, less than wonderful drag out. Lol!!

What a beautiful morning!


----------



## tom_the_chemist

Deer is recovered, gutted, home, and about to get hung up.

Pics and stories later.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tryin2

tom_the_chemist said:


> Deer is recovered, gutted, home, and about to get hung up.
> 
> Pics and stories later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


congrats...cant wait to hear the story


----------



## old graybeard

Wiretime said:


> View attachment 592287


Good job!


----------



## old graybeard

gatorman841 said:


> Great am I seen 14 , only 2 were small bucks. My old man seen 7 bucks and 3 does and stuck this guy.
> View attachment 592317


Nice buck. Congrats to your Dad.


----------



## old graybeard

Due51 said:


> Beautiful morning. Ideal in every way.
> 
> Got to the property at 8. Glassed for 30 minutes as I looked for sign. Found some rubs, set up a camera, then made it into my stand. Rattled and grunted, and 20 minutes later this guy feeds his way to my stand. He catches my wind and runs 30 yards but I give a mouth call to get him to stop.
> 
> He steps from behind a tree and is broadside at 30. I let it fly. He bucks but only takes a couple steps before walking away. I thought I missed but as I watch through my binos, I see him take wonky step and knew I got him. The shot was a little far back but after another 10 steps or so, I see him stumble and topple over. He didn't go 20 (to quote Rut Daniels).


Congrats


----------



## BucksandDucks

Starting to move again. Have seen 2 in the last 10 minutes


----------



## vsmorgantown

tom_the_chemist said:


> Deer is recovered, gutted, home, and about to get hung up.
> 
> Pics and stories later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Awesome to hear. Congrats Tom looking forward to some pics and the autopsy notes.


----------



## Joe Archer

Congrats om all the deer today! Well done!! 
Im back up sine 3.15 in the stand I took the doe from on the 5th. Still some acorns around too! If I see the weatherman he's goin down! I have east to calm winds, and sleet!! 
Good luck all!
<----<<<


----------



## bigbucks160

tom_the_chemist said:


> Deer is recovered, gutted, home, and about to get hung up.
> 
> Pics and stories later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Congrats Tom!! Pics and story ASAP lol


----------



## homer666

Congrats on all the deer today and so far this season.Im up for my 3rd sit of the year on some public down the road from the house a few miles. Trying to not overhunt my place like last year but its tough.
Lots of tracks and quite the variety.


----------



## Team Camo

SE Samilac checking in. Didn't make it out this am slept in. See what this evening brings. Congrats to all that connected this morning.


----------



## Sparky23

First sit of year at a kent ct property. Havent even been back here since shot big 9 last year. Some great rubs from the tree and a stommmmper of a nubber already.


----------



## SleepingInTrees

Drove 2 hours for the night hunt, some would say that’s crazy. Gladwin county private been in the tree since 3. New scrapes on the way in and I barely entered the property.Either I shoot a deer or haul ass back 2 hours for some beer league hockey with the boys at 1030.


----------



## retired dundo

gatorman841 said:


> Great am I seen 14 , only 2 were small bucks. My old man seen 7 bucks and 3 does and stuck this guy.
> View attachment 592317


Congrats to your dad real nice looking


----------



## Go Lions!!!!

Awesome job to all the successful hunters today. I’m comfy in a tent blind this afternoon. Had a tree plan but changed my mind after checking cameras. Several pics of our #1 the last 3 nights...twice just after shooting light. Problem is three different cameras hundreds of yards apart. Very hard to pattern on a one day hunt. My son and I set up on his appearance locations the last two nights. Sorry about the computer screen glare! Same buck I missed in early October last year.


----------



## retired dundo

Due51 said:


> Beautiful morning. Ideal in every way.
> 
> Got to the property at 8. Glassed for 30 minutes as I looked for sign. Found some rubs, set up a camera, then made it into my stand. Rattled and grunted, and 20 minutes later this guy feeds his way to my stand. He catches my wind and runs 30 yards but I give a mouth call to get him to stop.
> 
> He steps from behind a tree and is broadside at 30. I let it fly. He bucks but only takes a couple steps before walking away. I thought I missed but as I watch through my binos, I see him take wonky step and knew I got him. The shot was a little far back but after another 10 steps or so, I see him stumble and topple over. He didn't go 20 (to quote Rut Daniels).


Congrats nice buck


----------



## retired dundo

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Awesome job to all the successful hunters today. I’m comfy in a tent blind this afternoon. Had a tree plan but changed my mind after checking cameras. Several pics of our #1 the last 3 nights...twice just after shooting light. Problem is three different cameras hundreds of yards apart. Very hard to pattern on a one day hunt. My son and I set up on his appearance locations the last two nights. Sorry about the computer screen glare! Same buck I missed in early October last year.





Go Lions!!!! said:


> Awesome job to all the successful hunters today. I’m comfy in a tent blind this afternoon. Had a tree plan but changed my mind after checking cameras. Several pics of our #1 the last 3 nights...twice just after shooting light. Problem is three different cameras hundreds of yards apart. Very hard to pattern on a one day hunt. My son and I set up on his appearance locations the last two nights. Sorry about the computer screen glare! Same buck I missed in early October last year.


He sure is super nice


----------



## bmoffit

Swampdog467 said:


> Needed a confidence booster after missing that doe last week. Didn't realize it had mange though. Probably shouldn't eat that one..
> View attachment 592277
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


oh man. That’s bad juju


----------



## retired dundo

Spike Country said:


> View attachment 592323
> Short blood trail, easy find, less than wonderful drag out. Lol!!
> 
> What a beautiful morning!


Congrats


----------



## Bucman

Dish7 said:


> How far of a shot to that scrape tree?


32


----------



## Whitetail Freak




----------



## aacosta

Lenawee, perfect wind


----------



## QDMAMAN

I only saw 7 bucks (4.5-1.5) and a dozen baldies this morning.
I’m in my best NE wind stand now.


----------



## LabtechLewis

Back out on state land. Other side of the road. Been in this red pine before and saw deer. Get-ins are tough when you can't clear trails! They all know I'm here. Let's see if any come out to greet me. Itchy.


----------



## BucksandDucks

Well I thought I was going to get it done tonight with one that was chasing a doe but the stars didn't align. 
Saw 22 deer today with 8 bucks. 7 of the bucks were for sure different ones, all were within 50 yards. 
All in all not a bad way to spend a Saturday. 

Congratulations to all the successful hunters


----------



## MichiFishy

gatorman841 said:


> I sure Hope my son is willing to do these things when I’m to old to drag my deer. All worth it for my pops , made his year. Didn’t bring the quad so next best thing float them down the river. Didn’t get numb till at least 30mins into the float lol
> 
> View attachment 592503


This time of year, that's even more bad ass than hoisting him up on your shoulders. Congratulations to your pops!


----------



## wpmisport

How many points, hard to tell as his head is moving and it's blurry.


----------



## Fisherman6

Weird and confusing day. Never saw a deer morning or night sit today. Buddy who hunts another piece of prop within 15 min of me saw no deer on ether sit. Both have hardly been hunted and we have daylight pics as of late. Guess it’s just not on yet in this pocket. Gonna hint another piece of private in the morning. Congrats again to all of the successful hunters today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MichiFishy

I didn't make it out this afternoon, had every intention to but my good buddy/ man who mentored me into hunting, closed on a small property today and wanted some help getting the existing elevated blinds into shooting shape for the gun opener. 

Was happy to help and brought the shotgun as he said we would probably jump some ducks at the one blind. We did....and I missed with all three shots . 

Got his blinds ready and was invited to hunt it whenever I like! I don't think I'll be hunting deer there without him though, just wouldn't feel right. He's too good to me. 

What an incredible day everyone, I LOVE THESE THREADS!!!!


----------



## old graybeard

John Hine said:


> 6 bucks came in 2 that meet my minimum. Coyotes all around me, creepy! Good thing I brought the judge!
> View attachment 592493


Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard

gatorman841 said:


> I sure Hope my son is willing to do these things when I’m to old to drag my deer. All worth it for my pops , made his year. Didn’t bring the quad so next best thing float them down the river. Didn’t get numb till at least 30mins into the float lol
> 
> View attachment 592503


Nice job. Congrats to you Dad.


----------



## old graybeard

Saw 1 doe and 1 coyote tonight. Back at it in the morning .


----------



## aacosta

Going to look for my doe in a few


----------



## hiljak102

My wife just started hunting this year since we have are own property. She went out tonight to shoot a doe and has been letting little bucks go I was sitting in my stand and heard a whack. She text me and said I almost let one walk but decided to shoot it and I can’t quit shaking.

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trap Star

Two does and a button this AM. Nothing tonight. Im having fun.


----------



## Doghouse 5

Ieatshrooms said:


> First glance...main frame 10. Great mass


That's what I'm talking about !!
Good job !!


----------



## old graybeard

hiljak102 said:


> My wife just started hunting this year since we have are own property. She went out tonight to shoot a doe and has been letting little bucks go I was sitting in my stand and heard a whack. She text me and said I almost let one walk but decided to shoot it and I can’t quit shaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Awesome! Congrats to the lady .


----------



## Doghouse 5

hiljak102 said:


> My wife just started hunting this year since we have are own property. She went out tonight to shoot a doe and has been letting little bucks go I was sitting in my stand and heard a whack. She text me and said I almost let one walk but decided to shoot it and I can’t quit shaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Beautiful buck for sure ..
Congrats to your wife !!


----------



## bigbucks160

hiljak102 said:


> My wife just started hunting this year since we have are own property. She went out tonight to shoot a doe and has been letting little bucks go I was sitting in my stand and heard a whack. She text me and said I almost let one walk but decided to shoot it and I can’t quit shaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That’s awesome!!! Congrats to your wife!!


----------



## IceHog

Had an incredible evening, saw 12 doe's, 4 bucks. My #1 and #3 bucks, let #3 go at 14 yards hoping #1 would come closer than 40, he ultimately did get to 28 after pushing a doe around, but light faded and I just couldn't see my pin well enough. It was super cool, watched both buck's work a scrape 190 yards away before coming across the bean field toward my stand. Heart was pounding


----------



## retired dundo

hiljak102 said:


> My wife just started hunting this year since we have are own property. She went out tonight to shoot a doe and has been letting little bucks go I was sitting in my stand and heard a whack. She text me and said I almost let one walk but decided to shoot it and I can’t quit shaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats to wife on nice one.thats the kind of wife to have


----------



## lreigler

Passed a decent one after he worked all the little trees.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE

Had all the emotions tonight except the post shot jitters. 
Saw a shooter at 90 yds he came on a string to the grunt call...got to 40yds started quartering hard toward me a big 9 point.
No shot due to angle or limbs then bam he stops 8yds broadside and he busts me about 3/4 draw!
Drops his shoulder spins and its over. He stood about 40 yds behind brush looking back before he just slowly walked off! Dang it
Awesome encounter though..
Seen 6 total 3 bucks.
Seen another shooter working scrapes and attempted to chase a doe but gave up easily...hoping for another opportunity tommorow am!


----------



## pgpn123

Stayed out all day, didn't see a deer until 4:30. Saw 7 bucks, including a shooter, no does. Tall tines, not sure how wide, wouldn't have mattered. Just a glimpse at 50 yds, looked like he was scent checking the bedding with 2 small bucks following. Tried calling, no dice. Saw another good one, he ended up figuring out something wasn't right and got scarce. Never got closer than 60 yds. Later in season he might not be safe. Had this 6pt plop down 30 yds in front of me. After a couple mins he saw me, but just walked away. 
Congrats to the successful ones today.


----------



## snortwheeze

TOO many to go back and quote all the successful's !!!! ****s getting real 
Seen an "Edison" buck 250-300 yards, heard chasing and had to pass A doe because it was within a few minutes of the chasing I was hearing ! Back at it in a.m.

CONGRATS to all that scored


----------



## bucknasty11208

Flight of the arrow said:


> Im in, going to be pushing my luck this morning, this wind isn’t perfect.
> Flight












My buddy checked some cans today. Got a few decent ones on camera.































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bucknasty11208

MichiFishy said:


> The great thing about bowhunting, especially this time of year......every hunt feels like the first hunt! I'm practically shaking with excitement already.
> 
> Good luck to your friends, hope it's a good day for her.
> 
> Also, we might need a picture of sunny warm Florida around 9 to shake the cold outta our bones.





















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Doghouse 5

gatorman841 said:


> Great am I seen 14 , only 2 were small bucks. My old man seen 7 bucks and 3 does and stuck this guy.
> View attachment 592317


Congrats "Dad" !!! I'm happy for him !!


----------



## Doghouse 5

Due51 said:


> Beautiful morning. Ideal in every way.
> 
> Got to the property at 8. Glassed for 30 minutes as I looked for sign. Found some rubs, set up a camera, then made it into my stand. Rattled and grunted, and 20 minutes later this guy feeds his way to my stand. He catches my wind and runs 30 yards but I give a mouth call to get him to stop.
> 
> He steps from behind a tree and is broadside at 30. I let it fly. He bucks but only takes a couple steps before walking away. I thought I missed but as I watch through my binos, I see him take wonky step and knew I got him. The shot was a little far back but after another 10 steps or so, I see him stumble and topple over. He didn't go 20 (to quote Rut Daniels).


Congratulations!!


----------



## Doghouse 5

bucknasty11208 said:


> View attachment 592589
> View attachment 592591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sweet !!!!!!!


----------



## Dish7

Sparky23 said:


> Along with pileated woodpeckers. I'm in a bird watcher's wet dream. I think legit there is 5k starlings within range of me
> View attachment 592421


A birdwatcher's or Alfred Hitchcock's?


----------



## bowhunter426

bucknasty11208 said:


> View attachment 592589
> View attachment 592591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That looks good


----------



## JohnnyB87

As I am sitting watching this little scrub(same one as this morning) make scrapes by my stand, a doe comes flying through the field to my east. Figured a neighbor spooked her, then another doe came flying by. And what was following? This guy.

He stopped about 80 yards from me as the does ran into the tall grass out in front of him. I was nervous he was going to follow them so I figured, try the grunt who knows. He didn't look, but after about 30 seconds just standing there, he started to come my way. He happened to go behind a big tree in route so I was able to get set. He stopped at 40 yards, just before entering the edge row, and I let er fly. I was a little feverish, and didn't see exactly where my shot hit. He ran 30-40 yards away from me and the stopped and woozy walked. Dropped right there, maybe 80 yards from me. Waited for 30 minutes and went to check the scene of the crime. Pops got there shortly after and started walking right to where I saw the deer drop. I guess he was confident lol, I wasn't a fan of that move.

First buck I've grunted at that actually resulted in a kill. A nice buck for a scrub like me!! Pops came for moral support, sharing in the experience with him is just as good as getting the deer.


----------



## sparky18181

gatorman841 said:


> I sure Hope my son is willing to do these things when I’m to old to drag my deer. All worth it for my pops , made his year. Didn’t bring the quad so next best thing float them down the river. Didn’t get numb till at least 30mins into the float lol
> 
> View attachment 592503


You re a good boy gator. Way to go pops.


----------



## Doghouse 5

John Hine said:


> Uh oh!!
> View attachment 592477


Nice.job ,John !!!!


----------



## retired dundo

JohnnyB87 said:


> As I am sitting watching this little scrub(same one as this morning) make scrapes by my stand, a doe comes flying through the field to my east. Figured a neighbor spooked her, then another doe came flying by. And what was following? This guy.
> 
> He stopped about 80 yards from me as the does ran into the tall grass out in front of him. I was nervous he was going to follow them so I figured, try the grunt who knows. He didn't look, but after about 30 seconds just standing there, he started to come my way. He happened to go behind a big tree in route so I was able to get set. He stopped at 40 yards, just before entering the edge row, and I let er fly. I was a little feverish, and didn't see exactly where my shot hit. He ran 30-40 yards away from me and the stopped and woozy walked. Dropped right there, maybe 80 yards from me. Waited for 30 minutes and went to check the scene of the crime. Pops got there shortly after and started walking right to where I saw the deer drop. I guess he was confident lol, I wasn't a fan of that move.
> 
> First buck I've grunted at that actually resulted in a kill. A nice buck for a scrub like me!! Pops came for moral support, sharing in the experience with him is just as good as getting the deer.
> View attachment 592599


Real nice bonus getting to share with your dad
.you will never forget the buck you got with your dad


----------



## old graybeard

JohnnyB87 said:


> As I am sitting watching this little scrub(same one as this morning) make scrapes by my stand, a doe comes flying through the field to my east. Figured a neighbor spooked her, then another doe came flying by. And what was following? This guy.
> 
> He stopped about 80 yards from me as the does ran into the tall grass out in front of him. I was nervous he was going to follow them so I figured, try the grunt who knows. He didn't look, but after about 30 seconds just standing there, he started to come my way. He happened to go behind a big tree in route so I was able to get set. He stopped at 40 yards, just before entering the edge row, and I let er fly. I was a little feverish, and didn't see exactly where my shot hit. He ran 30-40 yards away from me and the stopped and woozy walked. Dropped right there, maybe 80 yards from me. Waited for 30 minutes and went to check the scene of the crime. Pops got there shortly after and started walking right to where I saw the deer drop. I guess he was confident lol, I wasn't a fan of that move.
> 
> First buck I've grunted at that actually resulted in a kill. A nice buck for a scrub like me!! Pops came for moral support, sharing in the experience with him is just as good as getting the deer.
> View attachment 592599


Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## Doghouse 5

JohnnyB87 said:


> As I am sitting watching this little scrub(same one as this morning) make scrapes by my stand, a doe comes flying through the field to my east. Figured a neighbor spooked her, then another doe came flying by. And what was following? This guy.
> 
> He stopped about 80 yards from me as the does ran into the tall grass out in front of him. I was nervous he was going to follow them so I figured, try the grunt who knows. He didn't look, but after about 30 seconds just standing there, he started to come my way. He happened to go behind a big tree in route so I was able to get set. He stopped at 40 yards, just before entering the edge row, and I let er fly. I was a little feverish, and didn't see exactly where my shot hit. He ran 30-40 yards away from me and the stopped and woozy walked. Dropped right there, maybe 80 yards from me. Waited for 30 minutes and went to check the scene of the crime. Pops got there shortly after and started walking right to where I saw the deer drop. I guess he was confident lol, I wasn't a fan of that move.
> 
> First buck I've grunted at that actually resulted in a kill. A nice buck for a scrub like me!! Pops came for moral support, sharing in the experience with him is just as good as getting the deer.
> View attachment 592599


Congrats


----------



## JohnnyB87

gatorman841 said:


> I sure Hope my son is willing to do these things when I’m to old to drag my deer. All worth it for my pops , made his year. Didn’t bring the quad so next best thing float them down the river. Didn’t get numb till at least 30mins into the float lol
> Jeeze o Pete's your a bad m'fer
> View attachment 592503


----------



## JasonSlayer

Hoytman5 said:


> All set up in GT County. Lots of fresh tracks under the oaks out in front of me. Good luck tonight.
> View attachment 592411


Hoyt will be calling soon. I think your there official pimp..


----------



## wildcoy73

Still striking out, but now have two new target bucks on camera, and starting to get a few day pics.
My buddy did miss a doe about 80 yards from on of my stands tonight.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JasonSlayer

IceHog said:


> Had an incredible evening, saw 12 doe's, 4 bucks. My #1 and #3 bucks, let #3 go at 14 yards hoping #1 would come closer than 40, he ultimately did get to 28 after pushing a doe around, but light faded and I just couldn't see my pin well enough. It was super cool, watched both buck's work a scrape 190 yards away before coming across the bean field toward my stand. Heart was pounding


You did the right thing by not seeing the pin or deer at dark. Been there and done that and I know how hard it is to let the deer walk, cheers.


----------



## Roman1

JohnnyB87 said:


> As I am sitting watching this little scrub(same one as this morning) make scrapes by my stand, a doe comes flying through the field to my east. Figured a neighbor spooked her, then another doe came flying by. And what was following? This guy.
> 
> He stopped about 80 yards from me as the does ran into the tall grass out in front of him. I was nervous he was going to follow them so I figured, try the grunt who knows. He didn't look, but after about 30 seconds just standing there, he started to come my way. He happened to go behind a big tree in route so I was able to get set. He stopped at 40 yards, just before entering the edge row, and I let er fly. I was a little feverish, and didn't see exactly where my shot hit. He ran 30-40 yards away from me and the stopped and woozy walked. Dropped right there, maybe 80 yards from me. Waited for 30 minutes and went to check the scene of the crime. Pops got there shortly after and started walking right to where I saw the deer drop. I guess he was confident lol, I wasn't a fan of that move.
> 
> First buck I've grunted at that actually resulted in a kill. A nice buck for a scrub like me!! Pops came for moral support, sharing in the experience with him is just as good as getting the deer.
> View attachment 592599


Way to go. That’s a a nice buck!


----------



## Roman1

gatorman841 said:


> I sure Hope my son is willing to do these things when I’m to old to drag my deer. All worth it for my pops , made his year. Didn’t bring the quad so next best thing float them down the river. Didn’t get numb till at least 30mins into the float lol
> 
> View attachment 592503


That’s awesome! Hope I get the chance to do that. I think.


----------



## Doghouse 5

NoJoe said:


> Not huge, but it'll fill the freezer


Its a good feeling having a full freezer!! 
I am a meat hunter first (no fawns, little ones, etc.) ...and a head hunter second!!
Well done and I'm happy for you!!! Especially when it gets really cold and you come home to a good venison steak !!! 
Congrats!!


----------



## Doghouse 5

jrv said:


> View attachment 592615
> View attachment 592617
> Had an awesome morning behind the house! About 8:30am I was scrolling through this thread and I look up to find a little doe running, trying to keep her virginity! Great big buck behind her, trailing. He mounted her seven or eight times across my property but he was out of range! Then two little bugs come in that I let walk.
> This evening I decided to hang up a bunch of set sticks and at 6 PM, this guy came out to my left. I did not have my crossbow in my hands and I could not get turned around so I had to shoot him right handed, while I am left handed! Good thing I practice occasionally with my right hand!
> Not my biggest buck, but I am very happy to be able to shoot him and put some meat on the table!


Congratulations.


----------



## Doghouse 5

SMITTY1233 said:


> Started out Saturday morning with the in law all wild rooster hunt do it once a year. Managed four flushes two great points on these roosters. Girls have now seen this fall: three bears harvested, squirrels, deer, woodcock, grouse, pheasant! Been a good fall learning the ways of Michigan outdoors. I ended up seeing 7 bucks and 3 shooters last night full anticipation this morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outstanding season!!


----------



## retired dundo

jrv said:


> View attachment 592615
> View attachment 592617
> Had an awesome morning behind the house! About 8:30am I was scrolling through this thread and I look up to find a little doe running, trying to keep her virginity! Great big buck behind her, trailing. He mounted her seven or eight times across my property but he was out of range! Then two little bugs come in that I let walk.
> This evening I decided to hang up a bunch of set sticks and at 6 PM, this guy came out to my left. I did not have my crossbow in my hands and I could not get turned around so I had to shoot him right handed, while I am left handed! Good thing I practice occasionally with my right hand!
> Not my biggest buck, but I am very happy to be able to shoot him and put some meat on the table!


Congrats nice one.Id be happy


----------



## lizajane

lizajane said:


> BBD
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo

huxIIIhammer said:


> View attachment 592743
> Wife shot our first deer of the season last night. Put a great shot on her watched her drop. There will be fresh tenderloins tonight boys!


Congrats to


----------



## vsmorgantown

iceandfire said:


> Unfortunately we didn’t have the luck of finding the buck. This morning we searched with a deer tracking dog. After the track with blood drops, it’s too hard to tell whether the dog was right or not. So we decided to give up. At some points we smelled quite strong scent like deer flesh but grid search didn’t find anything. Overall still very good hunting experience even though no meat to freezer. Enjoyed the walking and chatting with the very nice people.


Bummer I’m shocked that you guys couldn’t find that deer based on the blood sign.


----------



## retired dundo

lizajane said:


> View attachment 592899


Congrats real nice


----------



## vsmorgantown

lizajane said:


> View attachment 592899


Awesome job beautiful buck congrats! Lots and lots of nice deer killed yesterday.


----------



## Doghouse 5

huxIIIhammer said:


> View attachment 592743
> Wife shot our first deer of the season last night. Put a great shot on her watched her drop. There will be fresh tenderloins tonight boys!


That's awesome.. congratulations to the wife.!!


----------



## aacosta

Didnt find my doe last night after losing blood about 100 yards, recovered arrow didnt pass through. About 12 to 15 inches of penetration. Looked like a good shot. Back at it this morning. Cant find any new blood. Search in direction blood was going. Found her about 30 yards farther then we stopped last night


----------



## bowhunter426

aacosta said:


> Didnt find my doe last night after losing blood about 100 yards, recovered arrow didnt pass through. About 12 to 15 inches of penetration. Looked like a good shot. Back at it this morning. Cant find any new blood. Search in direction blood was going. Found her about 30 yards farther then we stopped last night
> View attachment 592917
> View attachment 592919


Great job on the recovery


----------



## mbrewer

bowhunter426 said:


> Great job on the recovery


Holyshit! Congrats one and all.

I was in the stand 14 hours yesterday and another 8 today and didn't see a deer.

If that ain't enough to dispel the cold front theory I don't know what is.


----------



## Doghouse 5

aacosta said:


> Didnt find my doe last night after losing blood about 100 yards, recovered arrow didnt pass through. About 12 to 15 inches of penetration. Looked like a good shot. Back at it this morning. Cant find any new blood. Search in direction blood was going. Found her about 30 yards farther then we stopped last night
> View attachment 592917
> View attachment 592919


Your persistence payed off recovering her ! Good job !
Congrats!


----------



## iceandfire

I’d say we have done our due diligence. After 400 yards with tons of blood and 400 yards with a few tiny blood spots, at least the buck was still running. Probably another non-vital hit. We did hear ravens and smelled deer blood scent. However the dog couldn’t pick up a track after blood drops disappeared. 

My 1st year of bow hunting. Lots of lessons learned  Having lost two beautiful bucks, hope I’ll at least get a doe in the coming rifle season. 



vsmorgantown said:


> Bummer I’m shocked that you guys couldn’t find that deer based on the blood sign.


----------



## SMITTY1233

Ieatshrooms said:


> The way you kept alluding to the deer nobody could see made me think he must've been special and that guy is. I was hoping to see his first pic with you holding him. What a great buck, makes for a fun season when ya know a guy like that is around.


That certainly a once in a lifetimer but not the one we are after he’s still on the hoof as far as we know and IMO no one around would keep it quiet if shot its bigger then that one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

